# Mesquite ring shooter



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Theraband yellow tapers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Very, very nice. I like the tubes. TB yellow is about the best for easy/medium pull big tubes. In my experience it works best with fairly heavy ammo.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Love it!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Very, very nice. I like the tubes. TB yellow is about the best for easy/medium pull big tubes. In my experience it works best with fairly heavy ammo.


Thanks Henry! I like the yellow, I shot some 7/16 steel and some 1/2" lead yesterday and was very satisfied with the performance.



M.J said:


> Love it!!


Thanks MJ, it feels pretty nice in the hand.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice indeed Jim, a bit ergo in a classical shape, made of one of the best wood all over. :bowdown:


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Very nice indeed Jim, a bit ergo in a classical shape, made of one of the best wood all over. :bowdown:


Thanks Bob, we do like our mesquite!



Peter Recuas said:


> :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


Thanks Peter!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> Love it!!


My thoughts exactly!! Looks fun to shoot!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

It's a blast Ray!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A beauty for sure !


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Man I am loving these ringshooters more the more I see them. Can I ask how long is the shaft of the eyebolt and is it just screwed in or did you epoxy it? Thinking of making one for myself and any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Man I am loving these ringshooters more the more I see them. Can I ask how long is the shaft of the eyebolt and is it just screwed in or did you epoxy it? Thinking of making one for myself and any tips would be appreciated.


Here is a build along that may help.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14170-natural-ring-shooter/?hl=%2Bring+%2Bshooter+%2Bhenry#entry156630


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Henry in Panama said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > Man I am loving these ringshooters more the more I see them. Can I ask how long is the shaft of the eyebolt and is it just screwed in or did you epoxy it? Thinking of making one for myself and any tips would be appreciated.
> ...


Do you feel that really long eyebolts are necessary? The ones I have the shaft is only like 3/4 inch long.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Phoul Mouth said:
> ...


I pretty much build the same as Henry. I use 2" bolts and epoxy, I personally wouldn't trust 3/4" bolts.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

rockslinger said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > Henry in Panama said:
> ...


Thats all I needed to hear. I will have to get some longer ones then. Thanks.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Phoul Mouth said:
> ...


Get machine threads not wood screw.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

this is such a nice piece of wood and you realy made a nice shooter out of it, congratulations!

jazz


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

treefork said:


> A beauty for sure !


Thanks Marty! If I could only shoot half as well as you! 



jazz said:


> this is such a nice piece of wood and you realy made a nice shooter out of it, congratulations!
> 
> jazz


Thanks Jazz, I appreciate your comment!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A nice study in simplicity and ergonomics...pinky tang does it. Nice finish...what more can we say but EXCELLENT all the way around.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> A nice study in simplicity and ergonomics...pinky tang does it. Nice finish...what more can we say but EXCELLENT all the way around.


Thanks Chuck!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

A beautiful fork  Way to go


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Mesquite is such a beautiful wood - you definitely did it justice!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Phoul Mouth said:
> ...


Please do not use those, unless you will use very light bands/tubes. I wouldn't use anything that short.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Beautiful wood paared with a beatiful shaped = lovely shooter


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Man I love the look of that wood and you sir made the beauty shine through with your outstanding workmanship. 
Absolutely beautiful! !!!!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> A beautiful fork  Way to go


Thanks CO!



Vly62 said:


> Mesquite is such a beautiful wood - you definitely did it justice!!


Thank you!



derandy said:


> Beautiful wood paared with a beatiful shaped = lovely shooter


Thanks derandy!



Barky Bow said:


> Man I love the look of that wood and you sir made the beauty shine through with your outstanding workmanship.
> Absolutely beautiful! !!!!!!


Thanks so much, mesquite is my main source!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sir...

Simplicity is, after all, the trademark of all things genial!!

Concise and well-proportioned frame sculpted on the finest of natural woods.

BEAUTIFUL!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> Sir...
> 
> Simplicity is, after all, the trademark of all things genial!!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much my friend, a great compliment coming from a master of naturals! :king:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous work, Jim! I love the mesquite ring shooters. I still have the forks you sent me last winter. Will be working them soon. You Rock!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great work.....the color and the shape are amazing. I really like a lot this one

Bravo!

Volp


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

awesome setup. :bowdown:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

LVO said:


> Gorgeous work, Jim! I love the mesquite ring shooters. I still have the forks you sent me last winter. Will be working them soon. You Rock!


Thanks Buddy, good to hear from you!



Volp said:


> Great work.....the color and the shape are amazing. I really like a lot this one
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> Volp


Thanks Volp, glad you like it!



Dayhiker said:


> awesome setup. :bowdown:


Thanks Bill, I have a lot of half finished shooters. Time just seems to slip by faster than it use to. :wave:


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

>


Rockslinger,

I do like your ring shooter. The wood and shape are unusual. It looks like you might have cut the sling out of a much larger branch to get that handle end shape. All very nice!


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

> Here is a build along that may help.
> 
> http://slingshotforu...nry#entry156630


Henry the hermit,

Thanks for your construction link in this post. It was very helpful!


----------

